# How do you dust livefood?



## Pegasus_0 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi guys!

Just wondering how you guys dust your livefood?

I am just looking for an easier way or more ingenious way of dusting the livefood with as little mess and fuss as possible.

I currently use Mealworms, Morioworms and Locusts to feed my Leos so any specific help on dusting these would be good. Although i would love general info!

Cheers!


----------



## IndigoFire (Apr 11, 2009)

With the locust and crickets, I stick 'em in a sandwich bag with some calcium/nutrobal (depending on what day it is) and shake 'n' bake lol2

The Mealies and Morios you'll find harder to dust, cuz the calcium doesnt stick to them so well, So I just tend to stick them in the bowl and flick a little, and I mean a little bit of water, and then dust the calcium over them, the water *should* in theory help the calcium stick to the worms.

Hope that helps

Elliott


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

i use a spare live food tub, put a small amount of dust in, add the bugs, quick shake and then open tub into the viv. Easy as pie.


----------



## EP1 (Jun 27, 2009)

swift_wraith said:


> i use a spare live food tub, put a small amount of dust in, add the bugs, quick shake and then open tub into the viv. Easy as pie.


 thats what i do with mine :2thumb:


----------



## OrigamiB (Feb 19, 2008)

With crickets I stick them in a sandwich bag and shake em about a bit =P I dont bother with putting them in the fridge like some people because I take my geckos out of the viv to be fed so they get eaten within 20 mins or so anyway.


----------



## she is: (Apr 3, 2010)

Tried it in the cricket tubs which just resulted in a big calcium mess as it all came out the air hole in the side. Now, I take out a tube from the kricket keeper, put a bit of dust in, shake it and then into the tank


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

she is: said:


> Tried it in the cricket tubs which just resulted in a big calcium mess as it all came out the air hole in the side. Now, I take out a tube from the kricket keeper, put a bit of dust in, shake it and then into the tank



sellotape on the sides of the cricket tubs is the answer here.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Tall yoghurt pot (the kind that natural yoghurt comes in) with a little bit of nutrobal/calcium and then shake/stir and generally wiggle it about. Covers them nicely and they can't jump out. If you shake properly mealworms and morios get covered well too.


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

i get a teaspoon, add the calcium, lift up a corner & tip it in, shake and done


----------



## samtheman (Mar 26, 2010)

With locusts and crickets just get a plastic bag, get the little buggers in, add some supplements, shake it up, and give it to em. For mealies i usally put them in there food bowl so they cant escape, pour it in, and wait for them to eat : victory:


__________________________________________________ _____
1.1.0 Pogona vitticeps (Amber and Noddy the bearded dragons)
1.0.0 Weimaraner (Charlie the dog)


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

pick up by leg and dunk


----------



## CJ1664 (Apr 1, 2010)

I use a sandwich bag too and tweezer them out by their legs rather than tip them out, that way I can reuse the bag and get less wastage


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

For big live food I just grab hold and dunk in a calcium dish but for crickets I grab a handful put them in a plastic bag with a pinch, shake and go. That way I get a nice covering without any waste. Can then just tip them in the vivs.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

The roaches and smaller locusts are put into a spare livefood tub with calcium in it then shook and released into the ceramic bowl.

The larger locust are picked up with tweezrs dunked then released.

The mealies and other worms are put into a ceramic dog bowl which has calcium in it, a quick shake of the bowl once their dropped in and their dusted too.

My livefood is well dusted and gutloaded with extra too as my lot arent salad lovers so i know their getting more vits through the livefood :2thumb:


----------

